
Which platform I must prefer for new startup (RoR, Python, Php, .NetCore)!! - _selim_
I planning a new startup, build cloud based SaaS<p>1. Database oriented business application forms&#x2F;grids&#x2F;reports etc..<p>2. news aggregation&#x2F;curation and some NLP; web + mobile (iOS&#x2F;andoid) app for Media Monitoring<p>3. Remote learning platform for K12&#x2F;University (Database, video streaming etc)<p>I could not decide to start with RubyonRails &#x2F; PythonDjango &#x2F; PhpLavarel &#x2F; DotNetCore?? any ideas?
======
yedpodtrzitko
None of the tools are going away any time soon, so use what you are already
familiar with, but consider ecosystem of libraries for the tasks you'll be
facing. Eg. if there are no NLP libraries for PHP, then don't go with that
one.

